# Earthquake in Detroit?



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Did anyone feel it?

http://www.clickondetroit.com/news/24008084/detail.html


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

It was a dam Canadian earthquake,wish they would keep it on their side of the boarder!


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

It wasn't an Earthquake, Al Gore was in Montreal yesterday. He tripped and fell..


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Detroit where in the world is that!!!!!??

No I didn't feel at all though, how bout you Jim?


----------

